# Hurghada tour bus crash



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eleven Hungarian tourists have been killed after their bus overturned in the Egyptian Red Sea resort of Hurghada, officials say.

The driver is believed to have lost control as he drove at high speed along a ring road leading to Hurghada's airport, the Mena news agency reported.

The crash also injured 27 Hungarian tourists, including four children.

Poor road conditions and lax enforcement of traffic laws are blamed for a high accident rate in Egypt.

The bus was carrying the tourists from their hotel to the airport when the accident happened, officials said.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Eleven Hungarian tourists have been killed after their bus overturned in the Egyptian Red Sea resort of Hurghada, officials say.
> 
> The driver is believed to have lost control as he drove at high speed along a ring road leading to Hurghada's airport, the Mena news agency reported.
> 
> ...


Yet another one......notice the crazy drivers have nothing to do with high accident rate


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow... what an unbelievable (no.... not really unbelievable in Hurghada!) tragedy!!
Really....on the big road on the way to the airport, not on a twisty little road in the mountains!!??
Nothing to do with driver error??

Just when tourists are starting to come back!!

11 people have lost their lives .....so tragic.... and so preventable!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Wow... what an unbelievable (no.... not really unbelievable in Hurghada!) tragedy!!
> Really....on the big road on the way to the airport, not on a twisty little road in the mountains!!??
> Nothing to do with driver error??
> 
> ...


I know the ring road is their equivalent of dual carriageway but still not what i would have called a dangerous road providing you drive SENSIBLY.....something the egyptians don't seem to be capable of.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Wow... what an unbelievable (no.... not really unbelievable in Hurghada!) tragedy!!
> Really....on the big road on the way to the airport, not on a twisty little road in the mountains!!??
> Nothing to do with driver error??
> 
> ...


It's by Mubarak 7, I believe (but am not 100%) that the bus was coming from the link rd onto the Cairo rd and turned too fast. A friend's husband saw it, and the body parts on the road.
The emergency services, survivors and the drivers who were held up by it and then had to drive slowly past will be affected by it for a long time. I understand the emergency services did a great job and arrived very quickly.
It's difficult to see that it could be anything but driver error or faulty brakes.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Unlicensed driver and no speedometer! 
Youm7 English Edition | Hurghada bus investigation reveals unregistered driver


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw the bus, it is indeed next to the exit to Mubarak 7, yesterday it was still standing on the side of the road, but it doesn't look to have much damage.


----------

